# Can't get Telnet after Instantcake on TCD649080



## evilwise (Jun 17, 2007)

I tried to switch the hard drive from my old Series 1 that fried its modem into a Series 2 TCD649080 and I used Instantcake dated 06012007. I had to do a C&RE to cure the error 51 and I can ping it but I can't Telnet into it or even FTP. What gives? Should I buy a new version or that Universal Boot CD thing or should I just beg for a current image and use MFStools to stick it on there manually? Or is there a simpler solution?


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

evilwise said:


> I tried to switch the hard drive from my old Series 1 that fried its modem into a Series 2 TCD649080 and I used Instantcake dated 06012007. I had to do a C&RE to cure the error 51 and I can ping it but I can't Telnet into it or even FTP. What gives? Should I buy a new version or that Universal Boot CD thing or should I just beg for a current image and use MFStools to stick it on there manually? Or is there a simpler solution?


InstantCake is not intended to give you telnet access on this unit, it is simply a tool for restoring a drive, and expanding to fill any extra space if it is larger than the original.

The Universal Boot CD won't help you here either -- gaining telnet and FTP access to a unit like the TCD649 is not trivial, and cannot be done with just software - you'd also need to modify the PROM of the unit which involves removing a surface mounted chip and replacing it with one that has been programmed differently. Not for the faint of heart or those who don't have the right tools...

Lou


----------



## evilwise (Jun 17, 2007)

I guess I'll give this one to my dad and go back to trying to get my Series 1 to recognize the Tivonet card again. Is it possible to even install an on-boot script (like an autoexec.bat) on this tcd649 model?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You cannot simply add or modify a file. There are security checks in place to make sure only intended files are there, in their intended state. To add/modify files you have to eliminate that security, and on units whose TSN begins with a 5 or 6, you need to modify PROM code to begin to do that.

If it was as simple as a script or otherwise modding HDD based code, it would have been done already.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

So true...

As for the Series1 approach. I'd recommend you consider dumping the TiVoNet card and going with a TurboNet or CacheCard. I'm sure there are still drivers out there (somewhere) for the TiVoNet, but you may have a hard time finding an older Ethernet card to work with the TiVoNet adapter, too.

Even the TurboNet and CacheCard are getting pretty old, but the drivers are stable and good performing; you'll be able to do lots of good things with your Series1 with either of those installed...


----------



## evilwise (Jun 17, 2007)

Well yeah the problem is that that TivoNet card has gradually become very flaky on me. I ran it for about a year and was pretty happy with it but it started to need to be re-seated about every time I needed to get guide data and then eventually it just wouldn't work at all. I'm hesitant to spend the money on a Turbonet card when I'm not 100% sure that it's the Tivonet card that went out on me. I got the series 1 from a guy who thought it was junk because its phone modem went out on him so I'm sort of scared the problem may be in the mainboard and not in the network adapter. Is there any way to tell? It did work well with the TivoNet for many months but gradually developed the problem and I completely reformatted the hard drive with the image I used to start with that supported the TivoNet to no avail.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

evilwise said:


> Well yeah the problem is that that TivoNet card has gradually become very flaky on me. I ran it for about a year and was pretty happy with it but it started to need to be re-seated about every time I needed to get guide data and then eventually it just wouldn't work at all. I'm hesitant to spend the money on a Turbonet card when I'm not 100% sure that it's the Tivonet card that went out on me. I got the series 1 from a guy who thought it was junk because its phone modem went out on him so I'm sort of scared the problem may be in the mainboard and not in the network adapter. Is there any way to tell? It did work well with the TivoNet for many months but gradually developed the problem and I completely reformatted the hard drive with the image I used to start with that supported the TivoNet to no avail.


There really is no way to tell without trying it. From what I remember, those TivoNet adapters 'rocked' back and forth on the edge connector because they were kind of loose and top heavy. I'd guess that its likely that a TurboNet card will work fine, but again, there is no way to tell without trying it.


----------



## evilwise (Jun 17, 2007)

Well I'm inclined to think you're absolutely right with your prognosis. As the TivoNet card was failing, I started having to "rock" it, and I coaxed a few more months out of it at one point by wedging some wadded up paper underneath it to hold it tight. I may try to repair it but it looks like I'll get a cachecard also.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

evilwise said:


> Well I'm inclined to think you're absolutely right with your prognosis. As the TivoNet card was failing, I started having to "rock" it, and I coaxed a few more months out of it at one point by wedging some wadded up paper underneath it to hold it tight. I may try to repair it but it looks like I'll get a cachecard also.


The CacheCard is a good, but it is more expensive than the TurboNet. Also keep in mind that you will need to install the drivers for the CacheCard yourself (unless you are using one of our kits or InstantCake to prepare a drive) whereas the drivers for the TurboNet card are native to the TiVo OS.

More info on both of these cards here.

Lou


----------

